# Nuggets will play smashmouth basketball from now on



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Forget 57 regular-season wins for the Nuggets. That's not going to happen. But here is the real goal for the local NBA team:
> 
> No more wimpy basketball.
> 
> ...


http://www.denverpost.com/kiszla/ci_24219240/kiszla-nuggets-will-play-smashmouth-basketball-from-now


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow, alright B Shaw. I like the attitude. Kenneth Faried has quickly become the heart and soul of that team. I'm sure he'll buy in to that philosophy along with hard-nosed guys like Lawson and Foye and snarling guys like Gallo and Nate Rob. I just hope guys like JJ Hickson, Timofey Mozgov, Evan Fournier, and Professor Andre Miller buy in as well.


----------

